# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Απορία για σπόρο

## γιαννης χ

παιδια σας παρακαλω λιστε μου μια απορια 
ποιος σπορος ειναι αυτος ?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δεν ειναι  καθαρη  η φωτογραφια

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εμένα σαν φάβα μου φαίνεται...

----------


## γιαννης χ

εβγαλα μια καθαρωτερη φωτογραφια

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Τροπικος καρπος μαλλον ειναι οχι σπορος
αν εβαζες κατι διπλα (ενα πακετο τσιγαρα η κατι ) για να φανει η κοκκομετρια.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σαν ξερό κουκί μοιάζει !! Σε μίνι έκδοση...*

----------


## jk21

βρε ΑΛΕΞ οι αλλοι οκ δεν τον καταλαβανε ... εσυ; ο λαθος σπορος που σου ειχαν βαλει μαζι με ρουπσεν αντι για ραδικι  . 

radish seed -> ραπανακι  ,ravanello 

http://www.canary.it/catalogo/semi/ravanello.html

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Είναι κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερος εδώ ο σπόρος Δημήτρη !!!! Ισως γι' αυτό να ξεγελάστηκα έτσι.....*

----------


## jk21

απλα η φωτο ειναι κοντινη και τον εχει σε μεγενθυση  .Συχωρεμενος !  ::

----------


## γιαννης χ

ευχαριστω πολυ
(καλυτερα να μην σας πω τη μου ειπε ο πετσοπας οτι ειναι γιατι θα γελατε δυο μερες)

----------


## karakonstantakis

*για πες..... για πεςςςςςςςς !!! έχει ενδιαφέρων.....υπάρχουν πολλοί πετσοπάδες που δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους τελικά !! Απλά...ας ανοίξουμε μωρέ ένα κατάστημα pet που έχει πέραση ... και σιγά σιγά θα μάθουμε !! *  :Evilgrin0030:

----------


## γιαννης χ

ΑΛΕΧ για περιλλα......μου ελεγε και μου εκανε τον ειδικο.
βρησκωμε σε αναζητησει σπορον για να φτιαχνω το δικο μου μηγμα (δεν ειναι ευκολο να τους μαθεις)
 μεχρι να βρω τους σπορους που μου λυπουν πηρα ενα κιλο ετοιμη τροφη και εχει ληξη θα την παω πισω 
αστα θελουν σκοτωμα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Perila ?????????????? χαχαχαχαχαχα όντως δεν έχουν τον θεό τους !!!!!!!! 

Και εγώ ακόμα τους μαθαίνω τους σπόρους Γιάννη. Δεν είσαι ο μόνος !!*

----------


## γιαννης χ

μολις τωρα γυρισα 
πηγα αλλαξα την τροφη
ταχα μου ταχα μου δεν την ειχε δει οτι ητανε ληγμενη και μισοσβησμενη η ημερομηνια με οινοπνευμα
απο τοτε που ηρθα στην παρεα σταματησα τις τροφες με μπισκοτακια και περνω επονημη συσκευασμενη
και τωρα προσπαθω να μαζεψω ολους τους σπορους για το δικο μου μιγμα
μονο περιλα μου λυπει πιστευω θα βρω αυριο

----------


## jk21

ανοιχτα κυριακατικα;

υπαρχει και καφε περιλλα ,αλλα αυτο ειναι ραπανακι .δειτε τη διαφορα 


καφε περιλλα 



https://www.google.com/search?q=peri...ih=909#imgrc=_

ραπανακι

 


και ο δικος σου .προσεξε οτι το ραπανακι δεν ειναι εντελως στρογγυλο ..... εντελως τυχαια εχουν μια διαφορα τιμης γυρω στα 4 ευρω το κιλο ...

----------


## γιαννης χ

ναι φιλε μου ετσι.....
την κυριακη ανοιγουν και καλα να ταισουν τα πουλια.
εχουμε και τετοιους.τι νομιζατε οτι τους εχετε μονοπωλιο.........εχουμε και εμεις μ@#@%&!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιαννη το εβαλα και εδω το θεμα σου Παραμύθια πετ-σοπ-άδων  δεν πρεπει να λειπει απο την συλλογη. :winky:

----------


## γιαννης χ

καλα εκανες φιλε μου

----------


## γιαννης χ

επιτελους μετα απο παραγγελια ηρθε και η περιλα και εφταξα το δικο μου μιγμα

----------

